# New Heller Bar parking charges



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

Thanks a ton for the info, were hoping to put together either a Lower Salmon or Hells Canyon later in the year, I will pass on the word.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up.
I wonder if the shuttle services in White Bird, ID and Oxbow, OR will provide these for Heller Bar takeouts.
Sucks if you choose to take out a day later than planned - either multi-day pass for $30 or $99 fine if non-compliant.


----------

